
Dissecting the NVIDIA Volta GPU Architecture via Microbenchmarking - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.06826
======
shaklee3
I believe the results were presented at GTC this year, and they said the paper
(this) was to follow.

edit: Here is the talk: [http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2018/video/S8122/](http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2018/video/S8122/)

and slides: [http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2018/presentation/s8122...](http://on-
demand.gputechconf.com/gtc/2018/presentation/s8122-dissecting-the-volta-gpu-
architecture-through-microbenchmarking.pdf)

~~~
wmf
Instead of NVidia just documenting their uarch, third parties reverse engineer
it and present it at... NVidia's conference.

~~~
gmueckl
Papers like this have been written for older GPU architectures and it is
disappointing to even have the need for them. That such a paper was presented
at a manufacturer's conference is icing on the irony cake.

My underdeveloped tinfoil hat speaks that they want to acknowledge the reverse
engineering methods involved and are secretly hoping that they get applied to
the competition, too, so they can extract the competitor's secrets from a
public source instead of ending up in a reverse engineering grey area.

------
senatorobama
Most interesting is who published this (Citadel, LLC)

~~~
SSLy
And who are they?

~~~
dogma1138
One of the largest US hedge funds.

~~~
arbie
GPGPUs and CUDA have been used for predictive financial analysis for some time
now, haven't they?

~~~
WhitneyLand
A hedge fund backs research into GPUs because they may deal in finance and
GPUs can be used for financial analysis?

Not a chance. This has nothing to do with their IT department or back office
requirements.

~~~
dogma1138
It is 100% from their "IT", Citadel is essentially a "Quant" firm.

[https://www.citadel.com/careers/ultimate-
guides/quantitative...](https://www.citadel.com/careers/ultimate-
guides/quantitative-researcher/)

[https://wei-tan.github.io/](https://wei-tan.github.io/)

[https://www.citadel.com/careers/the-data-
open/](https://www.citadel.com/careers/the-data-open/)

~~~
nylonstrung
Citadel is not a pure play quant fund, they have a ton of PMs doing
conventional fundamental equities

------
DoritoChef
I wonder how long it took to compile all of this. Great work!

